# Next Model From Monarch



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yeah!

http://monarchmodels.net/

Rob


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That Moonsuit's an interesting concept, may even leave some scratching their head.
None the less It's Aurora style & it's a figure kit, so count me in for at least 2.
I'm sure I'm speaking or the majority here in really anticipating what the Ghost of Castle Mare sculpt is looking like.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Will that be a kit and in what scale.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

It's actually a Grumman design. A favourite of Life magazine in the 1960's, this Grumman / Space General design for extended lunar surface operations allowed the astronaut to withdraw his arms from the flexible manipulators and work within the pressurised 'cabin' of the can enclosing his upper torso and head.

Rob


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Now they need a cool "Colorforms-style Alien" model to go with that.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That is the wierdest moon suit I've ever seen, but it will make a cool figure kit! Wouldn't it be cool if we could put the Nossey head on the astronaught?


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. I loved the whole space program as a kid, i remember every time a Mercury, Gemini or Apollo took off, I was glued to the TV. It culminated in 1969 when my Dad took me and my brother to Cape Kennedy to see them lift off for the moon. Somehow I lost all the cool stuff I had from back then, my Dad had a childhood friend that worked at NASA and we got a special tour of everything ... good times!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moon suit is interesting. I am a little more excited about this Ghost kit though. I can't wait to see this one. Glad to see that Monarch posted a new pic on their site to show us what is coming up. Thanks, Scott! and Veedub67 for posting!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The Moon suit ALMOST reminds me of a 2001 production sketch.

Am I crazy?

Where did I see this before?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Major Matt Mason had a similar suit.Anyone remember him? ...otto


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like it a lot--makes great sense and will be fun to model! :thumbsup:

More info:

http://wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/moonsuit2.jpg

http://www.wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/LifeSLSpaceSuits.jpg

http://wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/LifeSLMoonSuit.jpg

http://www.majormattmason.net/gif/6303.jpg

http://wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/TVTornadoPg71_800.jpg

http://wildtoys.com/MoonSuit/index.asp

http://www.wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/sidebyside.jpg

http://wildtoys.com/Moonsuit/Diana-comic_800.jpg


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Duck Fink said:


> Moon suit is interesting. I am a little more excited about this Ghost kit though. I can't wait to see this one. Glad to see that Monarch posted a new pic on their site to show us what is coming up. Thanks, Scott! and Veedub67 for posting!


It's probably just some guy chained to a wall. 

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I'm in for a Moonsuit! That looks cool.

btw, Monarch m'man, your site doesn't seem to work with Netscape. Those of us who prefer that superior browser D) are people too.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm there, too!! I definitely want one!!

Wayne


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I spoke with the guy at the Monarch Table at Wonderfest and noticed the same poster they had on display of that moonsuit and I mentioned that moonsuit reminded me of the Major Matt Mason moon suit I used to play with when I was 5 years old. He said that that moonsuit design was actually the inspiration for the Major Matt Mason toy. The guys at Monarch know where our hearts beat.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did they say when the Moon Suit kit will be targeted for availability? I know the site says 2007....but when? Is anyone taking pre-orders yet?


MMM


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Could you put the ghost skeleton into the moon suit?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

ilbasso said:


> Could you put the ghost skeleton into the moon suit?


Ooh - I like your thinking! Can you say cracked glass?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A haunted moonsuit like the one in that episode of "Scooby-Doo!" :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*It's gotta be the MODEL GLUE....oh the humanity of it all!* :tongue: 

Thats why I love this section of HOBBYTALK.... NO OTHER hobby site has this much creativity, humor and just plain sillyness. 
Don't change dudes!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

JamesDFarrow said:


> It's probably just some guy chained to a wall.
> 
> James


ehehehe....I am hoping for something TRANSLUCENT with this kit......even GLOW perhaps? Would be cool!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ehhh...works fine with Firefox.



John P said:


> Oh, I'm in for a Moonsuit! That looks cool.
> 
> btw, Monarch m'man, your site doesn't seem to work with Netscape. Those of us who prefer that superior browser D) are people too.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

3 words-MOON SUIT WAR!!!!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Get two. Paint one with the word "SALT" on it, the other with the word "PEPPER".

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL , i love these ideas . 
at first i was thinking i might not get the moon suit kit but now i've got to have more than one . 
and the Ghost having glow parts , i could really dig that . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's give a big cheer to Monarch Models for issuing the first non licenced product.It's a step in the right direction.A mixture of both,licenced and non licenced products is what Moebius should also aim for in it's future releases.Who knows,they might prove to be even more popular than some licenced products.Dinosaurs are also a favorite amongs an important number of model kit builders.Several great resin dinos are already on the market,begging to become part of the styrene kit releases.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never seen that moonsuit before but I'll buy one anyway!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Major Matt Mason with all the little gadgets, the moon base, the crawler the laser cannon and the tall guy from mars in blue.
Of course there were all the other guys in suits.

The MMM moon suit had rubber arms that were connected to a squeeze bulb of sorts that when you squeezed it the arms extended. IIRC it was a pain in the butt to get the MMM astronauts in and out of it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about a Soviet space suit? Build some Romanian stuff. But most importantly, get Nossey out soon!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes,Soviet space stuff is not a bad idea.Including the Soviet Lunar Module which was never launched to the moon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> Yes,Soviet space stuff is not a bad idea.Including the Soviet Lunar Module which was never launched to the moon.


Cool idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Might I remind everyone, you cannot have a
MOON SUIT WAR!!!!
without opposing Nations.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I know you guys don't like autos, but how about a Soviet era car from the 1950's?










Ziz 112 by Igor Guzienko 









Ziz 58z1124


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's 3 Soviet Space Suits


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey MadCap - Some of us like cars and other "Stuff", too.

HEY Fluke - I can just see a "Killer Tomatoe" in that suit - Green Fried one too!

I think I'll order three when "It" is listed.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

F91 said:


> Might I remind everyone, you cannot have a
> MOON SUIT WAR!!!!
> without opposing Nations.


"Mr. President, we must not allow... a MOON SUIT GAP!"


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The moonn suit is great! I'll have to get one! Major Matt Mason was great!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I know you guys don't like autos, but how about a Soviet era car from the 1950's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually it looks like parts of a ’56 Cadillac, a ’49 Ford and Harley Earl's Le Sabre concept car — all put together with duct tape and chewing gum! Was that thing for real?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

There's some Oldsmobile in there for good measure.
OT- This Moonsuit might end up being a big hit, it seems like it will have a lot of crossover appeal.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't realize we HAD any crossdressers on here ? !


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


>


I think that's really cool that Russia even allowed guys, so old that they needed a walker, to be an astronaut!! Way to go, Russkies!!

Wayne


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

F91 said:


> This Moonsuit might end up being a big hit, it seems like it will have a lot of crossover appeal.


Does the female version have a built-in cross-your heart bra?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't know but the Barbara Streisand super-deluxe version DOES have crossed eyes though !


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Does the female version have a built-in cross-your heart bra?


Yeah I saw one in the softer side of Sears collection catalog.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Crossover, you know, life after death.......
Leave the comedy to John P., PLEASE!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

F91 said:


> Leave the comedy to John P., PLEASE!


Ohhhh! John's actually _*trying*_ to be funny????


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Great, I'm too busy at work to check in but once a day, and they're makin' fun of me behind my face!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

We are laughing WITH you.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's our story and we're sticking to it.:wave: 

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Great, I'm too busy at work to check in but once a day, and they're makin' fun of me behind my face!


I love you, man!

(Do you have a spare room I can move into?)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

^
I
Kreeeepy! (That's an arrow pointing up, by the way!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I love you, man!
> 
> (Do you have a spare room I can move into?)


 Well, I'm hardly home anyway....


----------

